# Midi lathe Problem



## PMac (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a Delta Midi lathe that I have been using for about 5 years. Finally decided to get a nova chuck for more effective turning and really just to get with the times because I've really liked using them on other lathes. I attempted centering my piece which usually takes just a minute or two and realized that no matter how hard I tried I couldn't get it to center. After looking everything over, it appears that the lathe isn't spinning true. Is it possible for the lathe to become out of alignment so it spins off center? If so does this mean it's a done deal for the lathe or can I fix it? Or am I just dumb and doing something else wrong?


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

PMac...
I have a Delta midi, 46-250, also and had the same problem with my Nova G3. Bought it at Woodcraft and got their adapter for 1"-8" headstock spindle. Wow...chucked up a 1/2" drill bit and it was about .012 out of round...way too much. I called WC and they sent me another adapter. It was much better but still out by .008.

I did what several on here suggested; cut several washers from a plastic butter tub lid and put between the adapter nut and headstock spindle face. That helped a little more, now down to .004 out.

One more thing that has helped. When tightening the chuck jaws, rotate the chuck and tighten each side a little at a time until it's as tight as you think it needs to be.

Hope this helps, :thumbsup:
joe


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I had the a similar problem. The adapter sold by Woodcraft is not manufactured by Nova; or it wasn't when I bought mine. Go to nova and buy the adapter from them. It should get you back centered.
Tom


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Theres been numerous complaints about the aftermarket insert. The Nova insert is the one with the rounded over corners. If yours has sharp corners, its an aftermarket. Theres also a way to tell by which direction the stamped letter is turned but I cant remember off hand which is which and dont wanna give you bad info.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Bass is correct. The one on the right is the true Nova insert and the letter is upright (the corners are also rounded).
Novas also comes in a small red Teknatoolbox. When I asked at WC about it the salesman replied only the smalller ones come in boxes and the larger ones come in bags (mine was the 1.25X8). Had to bite my tongue on that one. :blink::blink::blink::blink: Thats why if you go to Krispy Kreme for a dozen donuts the ones with the holes needs a larger box than the ones without a hole.
Oh, runout on the WC was .014 and on a real Nova from the service center was .004.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

To go back to your question. Does your faceplate run true? If it is the spindle the faceplate should have run out also. 
There is usually an adjustment for aligning the headstock and tailstock if they are out of align.
There are other factors; some being how you mounted the jaws to the chuck, how you cut the tenon, the mating surface between the top of the jaws and the wood which can cause run out. The mating surface between the insert and the interior of the chuck as well as the bearing surface between the back of the insert and the spindle can also cause problems.


----------



## PMac (Feb 26, 2013)

*Thanks a lot*

Hey Guys,
Thanks a lot for your advice on this. Turns out I had the wrong adapter and makes perfect sense as to why it wasn't spinning true. Looks like WC will be getting more of my money in the near future.
Thanks a lot
P


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

PMac said:


> Hey Guys,
> Thanks a lot for your advice on this. Turns out I had the wrong adapter and makes perfect sense as to why it wasn't spinning true. Looks like WC will be getting more of my money in the near future.
> Thanks a lot
> P


I don't believe you can get the nova adapter from WC.
Tom


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

Tom...You're right, you can't get a Nova adapter at WC. You can, however, get an aftermarket adapter to fit a Nova chuck but it "ain't a Nova".

joe


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

joek30296 said:


> Tom...You're right, you can't get a Nova adapter at WC. You can, however, get an aftermarket adapter to fit a Nova chuck but it "ain't a Nova".
> 
> joe


Yes, and most believe his problem is with the aftermarket adapter that he has!
Tom


----------

